# Another Newbie!



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Wow, another message board to chat on whilst I'm at work!!  

Well, I may be new to this board but not to the IVF merry-go-round!  Me and hubby are about to start our 6th cycle in December.  

I have had 2 positives in the past which ended in miscarriage early on.  After numerous tests they could find no real reasons why this had happened but were concerned about my blocked fallopian tubes which kept on filling with fluid (hydrosalpinx) before embryo transfer.  They kind of thought that this was the problem and so in January this year I had my right tube removed and my left one re-opened.  I had my tube checked a couple of weeks ago and it's still "nice and open" so hopefully on this cycle I won't have to worry about leaking fluid!

I'm looking forward to starting again as it's been nearly 2 years since out last attempt and seeing as I'm the big"30" at the end of the month it's spurred me on a bit!!

I'm off to have alook around this board now.

Good luck to anyone jumping on the rollercoaster of IVF!!

Andrea xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Andrea

Welcome to FF!

Wishing you luck with your next attempt.

Why not join the December Snowflakes Cycle Buddies thread for support and a natter?

Laine x


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

Welcome Andrea,

Good Luck with your tx

Toofa x


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Andrea,the op you had to remove your and open your tubes might just be the breakthru you have been waiting for,fingers crossed for you good luck.


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Andrea

Welcome to ff hun wishing you all the best with your 6th ivf all crossed for you keep us posted 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Andrea

Welcome to fertlity friends

Wishing you lots of love and luck for ur upcoming cycle

Let us know how u r getting along

  

Emilyxx


----------

